# Practical Linux Tag am 11.10.2003 in Giessen

## beejay

Wir sind auf den Pracical Linux-Tag 2003 am 11.10.2003 in Gießen (Mittelhessen) eingeladen worden. Es werden Entwickler von www.gentoo.de und www.gentoo.org anwesend sein.

Wir werden einen Stand betreuen und auch einen Vortrag halten. Aber nicht nur wir sind dort anzutreffen. Neben GNOME, KDE, Debian und Holarse werden noch viele andere interessante Projekte zu Gast sein. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf Practical-Linux.de

Wer Lust hat kann uns besuchen kommen - das eine oder andere Gesicht würde man vielleicht auch gerne mal visuell warnehmen.  :Wink: 

Also - wir sehen uns an der FH Giessen !  :Smile: 

----------

## ian!

Hi beejay,

so wie es aussieht, werden der Tobias (dertobi123) und ich auch bei euch aufschlagen. Ist zwar noch so einige Tage hin, aber wir planen schon.  :Very Happy: 

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## Jim1162

werde da wohl auchmal vorbeischauen, dafür nimmt man doch gerne 2 std. Autofahrt in kauf.

Bis denn

----------

## dertobi123

Hallo zusammen,

wann schlagen denn die meisten Gents in Giessen auf? Erst am Samstag morgen, oder schon am Freitag? Das geht ja am Samstag verdächtig früh los  :Wink: 

Schade imho, dass der Gnome und Gentoo Vortrag paralell laufen  :Sad: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## The Walrus

Ist ja witzig, ausgerechnet in Gießen. Da werd ich natürlich vorbeikommen  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

... Wahrscheinlich wohnst du noch zwei Strassen weiter und stehst um exakt 5 vor 10 auf ...

Boah ist dat fies  :Wink: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## The Walrus

Natürlich  :Wink: 

Dummerweise fährt Samstags kein Bus zur FH, d.h. ich muß hinlaufen. Werd also schon um 9 Uhr aufstehen müssen  :Wink: 

----------

## Jim1162

Unsereins fährt erstmal 2 bis 3 stunden dahin, und du redest von 9 uhr Aufstehen....

Hast du ein glück!

Gruß Jim

----------

## The Walrus

Das denke ich von den Leuten die in Hannover oder Karlsruhe wohnen auch immer  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Ist denn am Freitag abend schon wer in Giessen?

Gruß Tobias

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Ist denn am Freitag abend schon wer in Giessen?
> 
> Gruß Tobias

 

So wie es aussieht, nur wir beide...   :Sad: 

ian!

----------

## beejay

Die Standmannschaft wird zu grossen Teilen schon am Fr. vor Ort sein. Übernachten werden wir in der Jugendherberge und ja, vermutlich werden wir am Fr. Abend auch etwas essen bzw. trinken gehen  :Wink: 

----------

## TG

@ian + tobi: Ihr wollt schon Fr. abend anreisen???

----------

## dertobi123

Hallo,

Zumindest hatten wir das in die Überlegungen miteinbezogen.

Dass die Möglichkeit besteht, den Freitagabend noch mit anderen Gents zu verbringen, spricht natürlich schon ziemlich dafür  :Smile: 

Gruß Tobias

(...der sich fragt, ob man ohne so einen Jugendherbergsausweis da auch ein Bett bekommt ...)

----------

## beejay

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> (...der sich fragt, ob man ohne so einen Jugendherbergsausweis da auch ein Bett bekommt ...)

 

Leider nein. Aber der Ausweis kostet nur 10 (man kann den Online beantragen und wenn man Ihn "gültig ab 1.10" nimmt hält er auch noch wesentlich länger vor). Man zählt bis 27 als Junior. Für eine Nacht kommt man jedenfalls billiger weg als in einem Hotel....und wer brauch schon Luxus  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Für eine Nacht kommt man jedenfalls billiger weg als in einem Hotel....und wer brauch schon Luxus 

 

hehe  :Wink: 

Macht ihr eine "zentrale" Bettenreservierung und könntet noch ein oder zwei dazu buchen, oder ist Eigeninitiative angesagt (vom Ausweis mal abgesehen)?

Tobias

----------

## beejay

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *beejay wrote:*   Für eine Nacht kommt man jedenfalls billiger weg als in einem Hotel....und wer brauch schon Luxus  
> 
> hehe 
> 
> Macht ihr eine "zentrale" Bettenreservierung und könntet noch ein oder zwei dazu buchen, oder ist Eigeninitiative angesagt (vom Ausweis mal abgesehen)?
> ...

 

Das ist noch nicht geklärt, aber wahrscheinlich werde ich dann dort anrufen und die Reservierung klarmachen. Solange es nur 2 Mann sind kann ich da mitreservieren. Allerdings müsste es dann 100%ig sicher sein, dass Ihr kommt. Am besten mir noch einmal eine E-Mail schicken, damit es nicht vergessen geht. 

Und denkt dran, dass Ihr für die DJH einen Ausweis braucht !

----------

## ian!

 *beejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Für eine Nacht kommt man jedenfalls billiger weg als in einem Hotel....und wer brauch schon Luxus 
> 
> 

 

Was kostet die Welt?  :Wink: 

Hotels bekommt man ja auch schon für 40-50 Euro. Das ist ja auch nicht gerade viel.

Überlegt man nur mal wieviel wir uns schon an MS-Lizenzen gespart haben, müsste man sich das doch locker leisten können, oder?  :Laughing: 

 *TG wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @ian + tobi: Ihr wollt schon Fr. abend anreisen???
> 
> 

 

Ja, wäre doch wesentlich entspannter. Vorallem könnte man die Zeit ja dann schonmal nutzen, wie Tobias schon sagt.

Wie stehts denn mit dir? Hotel oder Jugendherberge?

(Präferiert aufgrund seiner alten Knochen Hotels...)

Grüße,

ian!

----------

## ian!

 *beejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ist noch nicht geklärt, aber wahrscheinlich werde ich dann dort anrufen und die Reservierung klarmachen. Solange es nur 2 Mann sind kann ich da mitreservieren. Allerdings müsste es dann 100%ig sicher sein, dass Ihr kommt. Am besten mir noch einmal eine E-Mail schicken, damit es nicht vergessen geht. 
> 
> Und denkt dran, dass Ihr für die DJH einen Ausweis braucht !

 

Dann müsstest Du wahrscheinlich in Vorkasse gehen? Das soll nicht das Problem sein. Telefonnummer, Bankverbindung kann man dann ja frühzeitig austauschen. Könnte dir das auch dann ein paar Wochen vorher überweisen. Soviel vertraue ich dir mal.  :Wink: 

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## dertobi123

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Hotels bekommt man ja auch schon für 40-50 Euro. Das ist ja auch nicht gerade viel.

 

Mit Ausweis kostet die Jugendherberge etwas mehr als die Hälfte, und bisher hatte ich mit Jugendherbergen keine schlechten Erfahrungen, ist halt nur ne Weile her  :Wink: 

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Wie stehts denn mit dir? Hotel oder Jugendherberge?

 

Meinst du mich oder TG? Ich würde die Jugendherberge dem Hotel vorziehen.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mit Ausweis kostet die Jugendherberge etwas mehr als die Hälfte, und bisher hatte ich mit Jugendherbergen keine schlechten Erfahrungen, ist halt nur ne Weile her 
> 
> 

 

Ja, eben. Ist irgendwie schon ein paar Tage her. Aber wenn ich so recht überlege wird das da sicherlich auch mehr vom Fun-Faktor, als in einem Hotel.

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Meinst du mich oder TG? Ich würde die Jugendherberge dem Hotel vorziehen.
> 
> 

 

Eigentlich TG. Aber ich habe mich - wie man sieht - ja schon breitschlagen lassen. Jugendherberge geht klar.  :Smile: 

ian!

----------

## TG

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja, wäre doch wesentlich entspannter. Vorallem könnte man die Zeit ja dann schonmal nutzen, wie Tobias schon sagt.
> 
> Wie stehts denn mit dir? Hotel oder Jugendherberge?
> ...

 

Ich ziehe, wegen der hohen Kosten die Parkbank vor.  :Mr. Green: 

Naja mir ists egal, wenn ich mitkomme, wo ich pennen sollte, hauptsache nicht zu teuer. :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

 *TG wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Naja mir ists egal, wenn ich mitkomme, wo ich pennen sollte, hauptsache nicht zu teuer.
> 
> 

 

Was heißt hier "wenn"? Du hast gefälligst mitzukommen!   :Twisted Evil: 

ian!

----------

## TG

 *ian wrote:*   

> Was heißt hier "wenn"? Du hast gefälligst mitzukommen!  
> 
> ian!

 

 :Shocked:  OK überredet. :Wink: 

Ne mal im ernst, ist ja eine passende Gelegenheit sich mal wieder zu sehen.

----------

## ian!

 *beejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und denkt dran, dass Ihr für die DJH einen Ausweis braucht !
> 
> 

 

Wie kommt man denn eigentlich an so einen Ausweis?

Kann man den auch irgendwo online anfordern?  :Wink: 

ian!

----------

## dertobi123

http://www.jugendherberge.de/html/einzelreisende/mitglied_beantragen.jsp

Gut, dass du mich dran erinnerst  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gut, dass du mich dran erinnerst 
> 
> 

 

Ja, wunderbar!  :Smile: 

Besser früher als zu spät, dachte ich mir. Habe mich dort soeben registriert.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## dertobi123

Auch mal eben gerade gemacht, man weiss ja nie, wie flott die sind  :Wink: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## chameleon

Ich bin auch dabei! Man sieht sich ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## beejay

 *chameleon wrote:*   

> Ich bin auch dabei! Man sieht sich ... 

 

Jetzt doch DJH oder immer noch Hotel ?

----------

## ian!

 *beejay wrote:*   

>  *chameleon wrote:*   Ich bin auch dabei! Man sieht sich ...  
> 
> Jetzt doch DJH oder immer noch Hotel ?

 

Der mit dem Hotel war ich doch.  :Wink: 

Für mich geht das DJH klar. Wir melden uns bei dir, beejay.

ian!

----------

## beejay

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *beejay wrote:*    *chameleon wrote:*   Ich bin auch dabei! Man sieht sich ...  
> 
> Jetzt doch DJH oder immer noch Hotel ? 
> 
> Der mit dem Hotel war ich doch. 
> ...

 

Ich kenne chameleon auch aus anderen Medien   :Wink:  . Bei der letzten Besprechung wollte er in ein Hotel (wegen schlechten Erfahrungen mit DJHs). Nur liest sich das für mich nun so, als wöllte er doch in die DJH - und das hätte mich gewundert, denn noch gestern Abend bestätigte er mir den Entschluss "Hotel".

----------

## dertobi123

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Nur liest sich das für mich nun so, als wöllte er doch in die DJH - und das hätte mich gewundert, denn noch gestern Abend bestätigte er mir den Entschluss "Hotel".

 

Ist doch klar: DJH= Deutsches Jugend Hotel  :Very Happy: 

----------

## TG

Meine registrierung ist auch abgeschlossen.

----------

## ian!

 *beejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich kenne chameleon auch aus anderen Medien  
> 
> 

 

Ups! Ich wusste, dass ich im falschen Film bin...  :Laughing: 

@Tobias + beejay:

Na, dann ist der TG ja auch mit dabei! Dann können wir ja jetzt das mit den Zimmern klären.

ian!

----------

## chameleon

@beejay:

Ne nix DJH ich geh in ein Hotel, ... entspricht eher meinem Stil  :Razz: 

----------

## ian!

 *chameleon wrote:*   

> @beejay:
> 
> Ne nix DJH ich geh in ein Hotel, ... entspricht eher meinem Stil 

 

Uhhh. Ist dem Herrn wohl nicht fein genug, was?  :Wink: 

Nun ja. Die DJH-Pritschen werden es wohl für eine Nacht tun. Ich bin da optimistisch.  :Laughing: 

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## chameleon

Das war eher ironisch gemeint  :Smile:  Aber ich mein ich habs Hotel jetzt

fest eingeplant und mein Kumpel der mitkommt auch von daher

strick ich jetzt nicht nochmal alles an vor allem tret ich nich extra nem

Verein bei ...

----------

## ian!

@beejay:

Hast Du schon was bezüglich Zimmer in Erfahrung bringen können?

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## zypher

Mal schaun, komme vielleicht auch, der wlan workshop würde ja interessieren.

Is ausserdem ja nich weit wech.

----------

## Pylon

Hmm, ich glaub, ich tu mir zumindest den gemeinsamen Freitagabend an.  Müsste aber am Samstag früh schon wieder weiter.

Übernachtung organisiere ich privat (wozu sonst kennt man so viele Leute?  :Wink:  ).

----------

## beejay

 *ian! wrote:*   

> @beejay:
> 
> Hast Du schon was bezüglich Zimmer in Erfahrung bringen können?
> 
> Gruß,
> ...

 

Ich kann momentan nur schwer Online sein und hab wenig Zeit. Ich brauche meinen Ausweis um eine Reservierung durchführen zu können. Hab eben gerade eine E-Mail an die "Kundenbetreuung" des DJH geschrieben, wo selbiger bleibt. 

Melde mich wieder, wenn es was neues gibt.

----------

## ian!

 *beejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich kann momentan nur schwer Online sein und hab wenig Zeit. Ich brauche meinen Ausweis um eine Reservierung durchführen zu können. Hab eben gerade eine E-Mail an die "Kundenbetreuung" des DJH geschrieben, wo selbiger bleibt. 
> 
> Melde mich wieder, wenn es was neues gibt.

 

Kein Problem!

Bei mir ist der Ausweis allerdings auch noch nicht angekommen. Ist schon etwas seltsam. Wie lange brauchen die denn für sowas? Müssen die erst noch den Baum fällen, aus dem die das Papier für die Ausweise machen?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## TG

@ian: Wahrscheinlich warten die bis die Kohle auf deren Konto ist und dann erledigen die das mit den Ausweisen. :Wink:  Und soviele werden dort wohl auch nicht arbeiten und wenn dann 4 einen neuen haben wollen...wirds schon stressig. :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

 *TG wrote:*   

> @ian: Wahrscheinlich warten die bis die Kohle auf deren Konto ist und dann erledigen die das mit den Ausweisen. Und soviele werden dort wohl auch nicht arbeiten und wenn dann 4 einen neuen haben wollen...wirds schon stressig.

 

Mhh. Ja, wenn die das wenigstens schon per Lastschrift eingezogen hätten, dann hätte man ja wenigstens ein Druckmittel. So auf die Art: "Her mit dem Ausweis! Ihr habt da Kohle für bekommen!"  :Wink: 

Naja. Abwarten und Kaffee trinken.

ian!

----------

## pYrania

Hm. Sind nur 1,5h Autofahrt von hier. Ich denke ich werde auch mal Präsenz zeigen müssen, zumindest Samstags.  :Wink: 

----------

## beejay

 *beejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> vor ca. 1 1/2 Wochen habe ich über das Webinterface eine Mitgliedschaft 
> ...

 

 *DJH-Verband wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr Judas,
> 
> die Mitgliedschaften ab 01.10. werden erst Anfang Oktober bearbeitet und 
> ...

 

Im Klartext heisst das, dass ich nun zur Reservierung schreiten könnte. Wenn ich nun zur Sicherheit nochmal kurz revidieren dürfte wer zusätzlich zum Standpersonal (ausser chameleon  :Wink:  ) in der DJH übernachtet:

+ dertobi123

+ ian!

+ TG

Zusammen mit den restlichen Personen wären das also 7 Mann. Spricht etwas gegen ein 8-Bett Zimmer (wenn vorhanden)? Oder hat irgendjemand etwas dagegen?

----------

## ian!

Hiermit bestätige ich das nochmal, daß ich definitiv dabei bin. Wie ist denn das dann mit der Bezahlung? Zahlen wir zusammen, sprich Du zahlst für alle und wir überweisen Dir das vorher? Wenn ja, dann her mit der Bankverbindung!  :Very Happy: 

 *beejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zusammen mit den restlichen Personen wären das also 7 Mann. Spricht etwas gegen ein 8-Bett Zimmer (wenn vorhanden)? Oder hat irgendjemand etwas dagegen?
> 
> 

 

Oh Mann!  :Wink:  Das wird aber ein lustiger Hühnerstall!  :Laughing: 

Prinzipiell soll mir das nichts ausmachen, aber wenn wir die Möglichkeit hätten, sollten wir die Zimmer möglichst aufteilen, denke ich.

Was denken die anderen?

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## beejay

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Hiermit bestätige ich das nochmal, daß ich definitiv dabei bin. Wie ist denn das dann mit der Bezahlung? Zahlen wir zusammen, sprich Du zahlst für alle und wir überweisen Dir das vorher? Wenn ja, dann her mit der Bankverbindung! 

 

Das werde ich klären, wenn ich dort reserviert habe (bin berufstätig, kann notfalls auch in Vorkasse gehen).

----------

## dertobi123

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Oh Mann!  Das wird aber ein lustiger Hühnerstall! 

 Nee, eher wie ein Pumakäfig  :Wink: 

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Prinzipiell soll mir das nichts ausmachen, aber wenn wir die Möglichkeit hätten, sollten wir die Zimmer möglichst aufteilen, denke ich.

 Mir ist das egal, ich war bei der Bundeswehr. Solange ich ne Matratze und nen Kopfkissen bekomme bin ich flexibel  :Cool: 

@beejay

Ich bin also auch _definitiv_ dabei.

Bis dann und Gruß

Tobias

----------

## bazik

Bei ner halben Stunde Autofahrt über die A45 nach Gießen lass ich mir das nicht entgehen... muss die Freundin mal ohne mich auskommen  :Wink: 

----------

## TG

nö geht in Ordnung. Hauptsache schlafmöglichkeit.

----------

## denic

Werde auch in jedem Fall dabei sein.

Da ich die letzten Jahre nicht dabei war, interessiert mich wie viele

Gentoo User kommen werden.

Kann mir jemand darüber eine Auskunft geben ?

Danke

----------

## BeaTtheMeaT666

hi,

werde wohl samstag auch mal vorbeischauen. bin an diesem wochenende zufälligerweise mal wieder im good-old-vogelsberg. von da aus ist es ja ein katzensprung...

bobo

----------

## beejay

So.

Ich habe soeben das Zimmer reserviert - ein grosses.   :Very Happy: 

Folgende Punkte bitte beachten:

1.) MITGLIEDSAUSWEIS VOM DHJ - WICHTIG, SONST PARKBANK  :Twisted Evil: 

2.) Ankommen in der DJH möglich am Fr., 10.10.2003 zwischen 16:30 und 22:00 Uhr

3.) Das Zimmer ist auf meinen Namen (Benjamin Judas) reserviert. Ihr braucht Nichts mehr zu reservieren. Vor Ort dann angeben daß es das auf mich reservierte Zimmer ist.

4.) Bezahlung erfolgt in Bar vor Ort.

5.) Damit nichts schiefgehen kann, werden wir evtl. einen Zeitpunkt ausmachen, an dem wir zusammen dort einkehren.

6.) DJH-Ausweis beantragen

7.) DJH-Ausweis beantragen

Und zum Abschluss hier noch einmal ein Link zur Jugendherberge:

http://www.jugendherberge.de/html/jugendherbergen/individual_jh.jsp?IDJH=482

----------

## dertobi123

Wunderbar  :Smile: 

Ausweis habe ich schon beantragt, liegt also nicht mehr in meinen Händen.

Über die 5) können wir ja nochmal nen paar Tage vorher sprechen, ist ja noch nicht so akut.

Wie gesagt: Wunderbar!  :Cool: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## ian!

Der Ausweis scheint ja doch eine gewisse Relevanz zu haben.  :Very Happy: 

Ich bin jedenfalls mal gespannt, ob die das hinbekommen uns die rechtzeitig zu zustellen.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## TG

genau abwarten ansonsten heissts Parkbank.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## XL-Reaper

Mist! Außgerechnet wenn ich in den Urlaub fahre ist in Gießen der Linux-Tag.  :Sad: 

Dabei wohne ich doch direkt neben Gießne *heul*

----------

## pYrania

Also ich werde zu 90% kommen, hängt davon ab, ob ich an dem Wochenende  vielleicht doch operiert werden muss...

Wenn ich komme, dann auf jeden Fall schon Freitags.

DJH Ausweis besitze ich schon  :Wink: 

----------

## Mimamau

jo, ich denke, dass ich auch mal am samstag vorbeischauen werde  :Smile: 

----------

## TG

@all: Gibts schon was neues bzgl. des Ausweises? Schon einer was gehört????

----------

## beejay

Die Ausweise ab 1.10 werden auch erst ab dann bearbeitet und dann verschickt. (Laut Anfrage bei DJH, siehe Post weiter oben)

----------

## beejay

Wir nähern uns dem Stichtag. Deswegen hier der aktuelle und finale Planungsstand (das Dokument gibts in einer "Live-Version" auf http://www.judas-merlau.de/planungplt.txt)

```

Aufbau in der FH findet 

- am Freitag zwischen 12:00 und 15:00 statt (nur wenige anwesend)

- und zwischen 16:00 und 18:00

- oder am Samstag Morgen zwischen 8:00 und 9:30.

Abbau Samstag ab 17:00

Treffen für Standpersonal (Aufbau) am 10.10.03 um 16:00 an der FH.

Nach Aufbau Fahrt zur DJH.

Treffen spätestens 19:00 an der DJH.

Bezahlung in der DJH bar. Das Zimmer ist auf Benjamin Judas

reserviert. Es handelt sich um ein 8-Personen-Zimmer.

Angedacht ist gegen 19:30 Abmarsch zum gemeinsamen Abendessen (in einer noch

zu bestimmenden Lokalität).

ANWESENHEIT (S = Standpersonal):

============

Nick      Realname      kommt wann

----------------------------------------------------

(S) stkn      Stefan Knoblich      Freitag

(S) beejay      Benjamin Judas      Freitag

    cham_eleon      Benjamin Broich      Freitag

    noganex      Sebastian Stumpf   Freitag      

(S) tantive      Michael Imhof      Freitag

(S) cybersystem      Sascha Schwabbauer   Samstag

    DocSilly      Sven Wermke      Freitag

    dertobi123      Tobias Scherbaumm   Freitag

    ian!      n/a         Freitag

    TG         n/a         Freitag

ÜBERNACHTUNG:

=============

Nick      Ort

-----------------------------------------------------

stkn      Jugendherberge

beejay      Jugendherberge

cham_eleon   Hotel

noganex      Hotel

tantive      Jugendherberge

cybersystem   -/-

DocSilly   Jugendherberge

dertobi123   Jugendherberge

ian!      Jugendherberge

TG      Jugendherberge

EQUIPMENT:

==========

Nick      Gegenstand

-----------------------------------------------------

beejay      Notebook, Mehrfachsteckdosen, 2x Aktivboxen

      (Kasten Cola)

tantive      Notebook, Switch, Netzwerkkabel,          

      Mehrfachsteckdosen, Gentoo-Poster, Kasten Sprudel

stkn      Plüschpinguin, Rechner mit TFT

cybersystem   Digicam

cham_eleon   Digicam

CD'S

====

Die CDs werden von .org gestellt und uns zugesendet

die Hüllen müssen wir kaufen.

```

----------

## dertobi123

Dann hoffen wir mal, dass die DJH Ausweise diese Woche noch ankommen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ihr auch noch keinen habt?  :Confused: 

Tobias

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ihr auch noch keinen habt? 

 

Noch nichts angekommen hier...

ian!

----------

## beejay

dito

aber die sollen da zurückrufen, wenn die nicht glauben, dass wir die beantragt haben

----------

## ian!

Aha! Die DJH Service GmbH hat heute den Betrag bei mir abgebucht. Somit sollte der hoffentlich die Tage kommen. Jedenfalls lässt das schonmal darauf schliessen, daß die Anträge nicht verlorengegangen sind.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## dertobi123

hehe, ich hab den Ausweis schon  :Wink: 

Tobias

----------

## beejay

Auch hier wurde ein Konto erleichtert...ich sehe ein Licht am Ende des Tunnels  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

Juuchuu!  :Wink: 

Habe den Ausweis!

@beejay: Nicht erschrecken, wenn Du den Brief von denen siehst. Damit kann man einen erschlagen!  :Wink:  Ich dachte die schicken den Ausweis und gut ist. Aber nein, da ist auch noch jede Menge Spam mit dabei.  :Twisted Evil: 

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## dertobi123

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Ich dachte die schicken den Ausweis und gut ist. Aber nein, da ist auch noch jede Menge Spam mit dabei. 

 

Nicht weiter tragisch, ich hab gerade den Ofen angemacht  :Very Happy: 

Tobias

----------

## beejay

Jep - hier kam er auch an -- aber ich werde erst mal blättern bevor ich es wegwerfe  :Wink: 

----------

## pYrania

Err, ich kann nun zu 100%, allerdings ist das Problem jetzt nur noch: Übernachtung  :Wink: 

In dem 8er Zimmer sind bisher sieben(?) Leute, cybersystem ist noch ungeklärt?

Ich werd' mich gleich mal mit beejay und cybersystem absprechen und notfalls bei der DJH anrufen und nach noch 'nem Zimmer für mich fragen.  :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: typo

----------

## beejay

Pyrania : Um in der JH übernachten zu können brauchst Du einen JH-Ausweis. Falls Du einen hast : Ja, der Platz ist noch frei, cyber kommt erst am Sa. Morgen mit dem Zug. Ansonsten vielleicht mit cham_eleon und noganex bereden und ins selbe Hotel einbuchen   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## pYrania

Ich hab nen Ausweis, also besetze ich jetzt mal dreister Weise den letzten freien Platz   :Wink: 

Werde dann noch etwas zusatz Equi mitbringen:

Notebook

Switch

Netzwerkabel

Mehrfachsteckdosen

Digicam

Man weiss ja nie...

Wenn jemand auf dem Weg von Köln -> Giessen mitgenommen werden will...

----------

## Pylon

Damit beejay es für die Tischreservierung nicht verpeilt:  Ich werde am Freitagabend beim gemütlichen Beisammensein in der Kneipe anwesend sein.  Keine Übernachtung, kein Frühstück, ich fahre direkt wieder weiter.  :Cool: 

Ich werde dann mal rumtelefonieren, um genau zu erfahren, wo die Kneipe ist (außer, ihr wisst es schon vorher).

----------

## beejay

WICHTIG!!!

ian!, dertobi123, TG, pYrania und Pylon haben eine E-Mail bekommen mit dem letzten Planungsstand. Bitte auch die Zeiten beachten !!! (kleine Änderung)

----------

## beejay

So - das wäre geschafft. Für alle die nicht kommen konnten gibts hier die Präsentation:

Shockwave Flash : http://www.judas-merlau.de/gentoo2.swf

PDF : http://www.judas-merlau.de/gentoo2.pdf

----------

## ian!

Da fällt mir ein: Ich habe auch noch ein Bild vom Messestand. Werde ich pYrania zukommen lassen. Dann kann er das auf seiner dev-Page uppen.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

